# Pinarello or Chinarello?



## Xcessiv (Jun 9, 2008)

Hello guys.

There is a local guy selling 2 Pinarello F10s: a used one w/ Dura ace 9000 groupset, another brand new in box frame.

There are different factors leading me to doubt they are genuine frames: why selling 2, why such an old groupset on a 2018 frame, the way he answers questions, etc.

Before meeting the guy (3 hours ride) and spending time on validating the serial number, do you see anything that would indicate they are Chinarellos?


































































Thanks!


----------



## ITALIAN MISTRESS No.2 (7 mo ago)

if it's a fake it will be English bottom bracket real Italian bottom bracket 

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------

